# Safe Mode



## Freedomfromu (Jul 14, 2011)

So.. if you've installed a buggy application, which is loaded at the system start-up and then reboots your phone every time.. or it entered in force close loop (meaning that the phone says that it has to force close and app, and the opens the app again, and then it's force closing it.. you get it) preventing you to enter in the menu to uninstall that app, Safe Mode would be the solution. When you're in Safe mode, no third-party apps are loaded and you can uninstall any buggy/unwanted application.
explanation taken from....http://androidstuff.iblogger.org/android/safe-mode-for-android-based-devices

To get into safe mode on the G slate...
as it is booting dosent seem to matter when.just hold the power button down until the screen flashes.. it flashes at load screen when only grey G slate is present...... just in case


----------

